
Ask HN: This is bullshit - eternalban
So I&#x27;ve been watching a few excellent lectures by Alain Aspect (videos on youtube) on QM and he&#x27;s such a great physicist&#x2F;teacher. He highlights key experiments and papers and its a great way imo to cut through clutter and just zero in on critical view points to read up on. (He is clearly a huge Einstein fan, his results not-withstanding).<p>Anway, he mentioned Wheeler&#x27;s paper on Delayed Choice <i>Gedankenexperiment</i> and so off I went searching for a pdf version.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sciencedirect.com&#x2F;science&#x2F;book&#x2F;9780124732506<p>Possibly my ddgfu is subpar but I find it outrageous that such a seminal paper is not in public domain!<p>[p.s. oh yes, Ask HN. Implied question being, what is opionion of this forum? Is it reasonable for absolutely key (and unclassified) scientific output to be behind a pay wall, in this case after ~3+ decades?]
======
dredmorbius
There's a reason for the phenomenal popularity and success of the Library of
Alexandra, a/k/a Sci-Hub.

------
greenyoda
The book that this paper appears in was published in 1978, so under U.S.
copyright law, it wouldn't be in the public domain yet.

DDG did, however, find a copy of the paper here (it's a Flash-based reader;
you apparently need an account on the site to download the PDF):

[http://www.doc88.com/p-7384580283926.html](http://www.doc88.com/p-7384580283926.html)

